# 4lbs in 2 weeks???



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

As above I have put 4lbs on in just over 2weeks (16 days). I'm on a clean bulk but have a pizza or something on a Saturday as a reward haha. I was wondering if this gain is good or should I be gaining more. My diet through the week is strict I don't break it. I hit my target of 3000 cals. Any advice Appreciated.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's hard to quantify to be honest mate, because it could be fat, muscle or water, but likely a combination of the three.

You can't measure progress in weeks, bud, it's meaningless.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

im no expert but i think the most the human body can put on is 1lb of muscle per week (without roids)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> im no expert but i think the most the human body can put on is 1lb of muscle per week (without roids)


I dont think there is a hard and fast rule of how much you can put on in a set time frame with or without 'roids'

Too many variables, macro's of the 3000 cals in question, training style, rest, cardio etc etc


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

willsy said:


> I dont think there is a hard and fast rule of how much you can put on in a set time frame with or without 'roids'
> 
> Too many variables, macro's of the 3000 cals in question, training style, rest, cardio etc etc


i got that information from maximuscle about 2 years ago.

like i said im no expert.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> i got that information from maximuscle about 2 years ago.
> 
> like i said im no expert.


Yea me neither bud, just saying imo too many variables to put any number on it, plus generally speaking when people over eat on a bulk its often a mixture of fat muscle and water etc.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks lads just thought i would ask as I'm new to training. Before I started training I never put weight on I was always the same weight whatever I ate. I'm waiting on my calipers to be delivered so I can find out my bf%. I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and see where I'm at in a couple of month.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> im no expert but i think the most the human body can put on is 1lb of muscle per week (without roids)


I gained 2-3 kilos in my first week, newbie gains from upping my calorie intake and training.

OP if your goal is gaining weight and you are gaining weight, then great. If you feel you should be gaining more then up your calorie intake... Simples!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

hi mate, you've posted about 3 threads about this now, i sort of know where you're coming from, on your other threads asking for bulking/diet advice you were so intent on knowing exact figures, weight gain per week etc, you're just gonna have to accept that this isnt an exact science mate, 7 billion people on the planet and eveyone's body is different, throw the fuucking scales away mate and just weigh yourself once a month or something or your're gonna drive yourself mad, as you go you'll find what works for you and what doesn't but it's going to take time, i remember on the other thread you asking about 1kg weight gain in a day? seriously mate you've had a lot of good advice on here, follow it and you'll be fine, if in 2 months the gains arn't what you wanted you can look at changing things but it's like you want exact figures about what to expect or instant results etc, like i said on the other thread and someone has said on this one, put on a 1lb a week, if you do that in 3 months you'll have put on nearly a stone, that would be a blinding start, good luck


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'll have a weigh in once a month. Think I'm just being impatient and know it doesn't happen over night. Just have to see what happens over next couple of months.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive gained 11 lbs in 28 days , BF has dropped 1% chuffed with that , upped the cals , added a meal and started a new training plan... Don't expect to keep growing at this rate but a stone by march 1st is the goal.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

bailey-bose said:


> i got that information from maximuscle about 2 years ago.
> 
> like i said im no expert.


yer but thats only if you use cyclone


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

i could put 4lbs on overnight (would all be food lol)

Just be sure your on track food/training wise & gains should come


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks lads


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> i got that information from maximuscle about 2 years ago.
> 
> like i said im no expert.





Inapsine said:


> yer but thats only if you use cyclone


A joke?? :confused1:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

The big question is have you gained strength - gone up on weights and still been able to finish sets - if you have you have gained muscle simple.

You cant tell how much of the weight is muscle *but *increase in weight + increase in plates = bodybuilding


----------

